# RE: Nitrogen and Turf Grass



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Nitrogen levels and Nitrate to Ammonium levels:
http://www.grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_keeping_eye_nitrogen/
This link weighted towards warm season:
https://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/archives/parsons/turf/publications/fertil.html


----------

